
Ex-Autonomy Boss Mike Lynch Denies New US Charges - gadders
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-47685095
======
mark_l_watson
I admit to not knowing the details of the case, but I remember following this
in the news when HP apparently grossly overpaid. I briefly used Autonomy’s
software in 2001, thus my interest.

It seems to me that it was HP’s management at fault for not better doing due
diligence, but I am not a lawyer and I am not sure my opinion is right.

